# Rabbit lump/tumor/possibly cancer



## mollie07 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi- My rabbits name is Bun. He is a male and he is seven years old. Over the past month he has started limping on his front left foot. At first I thought he might have broken his toe so I brought him to the vet, got an X-ray and nothing was broken. She gave me a anti inflammatory medication to put him on. In about the span of a week he rapidly grew a lump the size of a Ping pong ball in his shoulder almost like armpit area. I Brought him back to the vet and she poked the lump with a needle to get a sample. She put it on a dish and looked at it. She said the cells seem to be in doubles when cells should normally be in singles which means that the cells are producing and they are producing negatively. (Confusing I know) she said I could send the sample out to a lab to get tested but they would probably just send it right back with the same exact answer that she gave me. She's not positive of what exactly it is.. she said it's possible it could be a cancerous tumor. She told me that if I wanted to I could biopsy the lump which would mean putting my rabbit under anesthesia, and doing surgery. She said she wouldn't want to amputate his entire arm she would try to remove the tumor without having to do that or if she cannot remove the entire tumor because of the location of it she could take out a chunk of it which would help him mobilize again to be able to use his foot. I just ran out of the anti-inflammatory medication so the vet told me to see over the next few days if it affects him not being on the medication or if it has no affect at all. I'm worried about the results of him not being on anti-inflammatory.. 

I am completely torn on what to do...my Rabbit seems happy.. he eats he drinks he sleeps a lot it doesn't seem to bother him it just kind of seems to be in the way. I'd hate to make him get surgery and then have to recover and be in pain. But at the same time I don't want the tumor to spread and it kills me to see him uncomfortable. He is an older Rabbit so I don't know if surgery would be ideal.. I'm not sure if that would be too stressful on him. I thought about taking him to another vet to get a second opinion but all of these vet bills keep adding up and I'm afraid the second that would just give me the same answers.. I love my bunny. He brings me so much joy in the world and I just want to help him. 

Can anyone give me any advice or hope. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## JBun (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your bun  

Without further testing it's hard to know if the lump is life threatening or not. Anesthesia and surgery is always a difficult decision to make, and quality of life is important. At 7 your rabbit is older but not too old to recover well from having surgery. I have a rabbit that had spay surgery at 7 and she recovered fine, though slower than my younger rabbits. With your rabbits growth developing so rapidly, that is concerning. Surgery may be your best option. Both options do carry their own risks. It's not an easy decision.
Here is a little info on one type of tumor in rabbits.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Cancer/Sarcoma/Fibro/Fibros_en.htm

If you don't feel your current vet is very experienced and you know of a better rabbit vet or specialist, it would probably be a good idea to get a second opinion.


----------



## evilhare (Feb 17, 2014)

Ask your vet if it's okay to put him on distilled water with a pinch of baking soda. It would keep him alkaline, which helps the body beat tumors.


----------



## mollie07 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yea i might take him to another vet and get another opinion.. I just want to help him anyway i can without putting him thru pain


----------



## mollie07 (Feb 18, 2014)

I also heard that the University of Pennsylvania has a great exotic animal hospital. Has anyone heard about this/been there?


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 19, 2014)

My Pegasus died one year ago due to a cancerous tumor on one of his fore-legs. He was first diagnosed in September 2012 and the mass was removed. A VERY serious mistake was made by the vet: She removed the growth but failed to schedule follow up visits. I mssed up by not keeping a close enough eye on it and making appointments. Hence, by the time I realized it had grown back, it was too late. It had invaded his lymph nodes.

You may still have time. I read that you love your bunny very much. That is very important and his best chance is through you. YOU need to take charge of the situation and not trust to vets to handle it. You need to be proactive for your fur-baby. Don't delay until it is too late.

This may involve two operations, one to get out the tumor and another to amputate the leg if the growth is found to be cancerous. The second operation might be avoidable if the vet can tell that it is cancerous. He can amputate then and there. I would give preference to a vet who will be more aggressive in treatment.

Bunnies can do just fine with the loss of one hind leg:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yujT9TlxCuc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rdhJmBh2mA
Here are a few and some have lost a front leg:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3+legged+rabbit

I suspect that loss of a front leg is harder but a cat may make it easier though not all rabbits can adopt to a cart. Keeping their weight down should help.

Realize that rabbits as well as other animals cope quite well with loss. They don't dwell on it like many people do and they just get on with the job of living. Better disabled and alive than the alternative.

There is a yahoo group, "Disabled Rabbits" where you can get help and opinions from a number of people:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/disabledrabbits/info

I belong to that group and have found it very helpful.

bob


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 20, 2014)

also: Seven is not too old. I know of one rabbit that was 8 when amputated and he lived to 15.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 20, 2014)

Why there is a 5 minute limit on editing is an enigma. It simply forces people to ignore mistakes or make several posts like this one to correct mistakes.

in my second post above I wrote cat -- it should have been cart.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 20, 2014)

mollie07 said:


> I also heard that the University of Pennsylvania has a great exotic animal hospital. Has anyone heard about this/been there?



Yes, actually I have. When my Buttons was first diagnosed with a heart problem I wrote to every vet medical school on the east coast that I knew had a decent surgical department. If you contact them, send a picture of your bun as well. It got me a response back within 24 hours which I was highly surprised at. It makes the email more personal with them seeing the animal that is in need of treatment or a second opinion. 

Are you in PA? I would also suggest Univeristy of Maryland Vet Med School and also Johns Hopkins Vet Med School also. I think between those three it would be a good start if you are in the PA/MD area. 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 20, 2014)

You may still have time. I read that you love your bunny very much. That is very important and his best chance is through you. YOU need to take charge of the situation and not trust to vets to handle it. You need to be proactive for your fur-baby. Don't delay until it is too late.

I second this from Usagi_Chan. I won't go into too many details, but only YOU care about you and your bunny 100%.
I had to learn this the hard way. 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree the 5 minute deal needs to be expanded I'm going to ahve to repost my entire post that is above



mollie07 said:


> I also heard that the University of Pennsylvania has a great exotic animal hospital. Has anyone heard about this/been there?



Yes, actually I have. When my Buttons was first diagnosed with a heart problem I wrote to every vet medical school on the east coast that I knew had a decent surgical department. If you contact them, send a picture of your bun as well. It got me a response back within 24 hours which I was highly surprised at. It makes the email more personal with them seeing the animal that is in need of treatment or a second opinion. 

Are you in PA? I would also suggest Univeristy of Maryland Vet Med School and also Johns Hopkins Vet Med School also. I think between those three it would be a good start if you are in the PA/MD area. 

Nevermind, I looked at your side bar, you are in NC.. actually, why haven't you contacted
North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine in Raleigh? My second/third cousin who is a vet went there and graduated. He actually fixed 3 of my animals.
Have you already contacted them and they were negative? 

If so, I would then start working my way up the coast. I actually had Cornell look at Buttons blood work and lab results, so don't think it can't be done. You have to be persistent!!!


Vanessa


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Feb 20, 2014)

@ lovelops --- mollie07 is the original poster. She has a rabbit with a growth. She seems to be from Bucks County PA which is Northwest of Philadelphia PA. I live near Raleigh NC.

My fur-baby Pegasus died about a year ago from a similar fibroid sarcoma. My Pegasus was about seven.

Last year when Pegasus became sick I contacted NCSU vet school. I found they would charge a lot more than my vet just to look at Pegasus so I gave up on them. I was surprised and disappointed. I would have thought they would look at it as a teaching opportunity. Anyways, beware that vet colleges aren't necessarily an economical solution.

Sadly, money is a factor. Many of us don't have unlimited funds and hence we may be forced to make a very painful decision.

bob


----------



## mollie07 (Feb 20, 2014)

@Lovelops you did or u didn't take ur rabbit to upenn? I have the cell slide sample from my vet already so I was hoping to take it to upenn for them to do lab work on it.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

mollie07 said:


> @Lovelops you did or u didn't take ur rabbit to upenn? I have the cell slide sample from my vet already so I was hoping to take it to upenn for them to do lab work on it.



No, my stuff went to Cornell. They were doing a study on the blood disorder
my guy had...we just lucked out.

Let me know what UPenn says.

Good luck! You are in my thoughts..

Vanessa


----------



## mollie07 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you! I'm taking bun in to get a biopsy at upenn. Hoping to get some answers. Thanks for the support! Send us happy thoughts


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 2, 2014)

So here's an update on Bun: I took him to Upenn Ryan Vet Hospital yesterday. The Dr. did a full exam on him and she said everything else looks good and healthy. She ran a blood test and that came out fine as well. She was hoping to do a punch biopsy to figure out what the mass really is and if it's cancerous.. But after some further examination she said a biopsy might not be a good idea. She said the mass is in a spot where there's a lot of nerves and important blood vessels and she would be afraid to do a biopsy and puncture one of his nerves. The mass seems to be in his armpit area and wrapped around his arm . She suggested either an X-ray or a Catscan to get further details as far as if he would even be a candidate to do surgery and remove the mass or if the mass has wrapped around his bone we might have to amputate his front leg . 

Bun is still happy and eats and poops and drinks. It just seems to be in the way causing him not to be able to use his front left leg. I'm not sure what to do... A Catscan is around $200 and then if we decide to do surgery it could be between $1200- $2300. Idk if it makes sense to try and do surgery and put him through that Orr to let him be. 

Any advice? If you were in my shoes what would you do? 

Also, can anyone recommend a vet hospital that does cat-scans in pa bucks county area?? Upenn cat scan was around $600 so I'm trying to find a local vet that's more affordable.

Thanks for reading my post and any information will help!


----------



## lovelops (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok my two cents after spending over a thousand on Mris on my own animals I would want the best scans possible. I think a vet school hospital would have the best equipment and this is KEY be able to read them correctly. 

Case in point I broke/ fractured my ribs Jan 20th. The first place I went to could not read the X-rays and said I had bruising. My husband works in radiology at the hospital 5 minutes from our house. He took my X-rays and ct scans in. I have FOUR fractured /broke ribs. I knew it because I could feel it but needed dr back up for treatment being correct. The dr at the hospital did us a great favor to take his time and really look at both the X-rays and ct scans. How can one dr read the same thing and find nothing and another find everything????


----------



## lovelops (Mar 2, 2014)

My iPhone is sending this before I'm finished but if surgery was possible to remove after a good ct I personally would do it. I would try to get the mass out with out amputation as well. I'm sure others will offer some other option but please keep us posted!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

mollie07 -- What you are describing sounds like what my Pegasus had. He was a mini-lop about 6 1/2 years old. The mass was removed in September 2012 and a biopsy done. The biopsy described it as a "poorly differentiated sarcoma." I eventually learned that term meant it was likely to grow quickly. It was wrapped around his leg. I believe it had also invaded the bone. Like Bun, it was also on the right front leg.

If I had it to do over again (and I REALLY wish I had) I would have told the vet to amputate the leg if he found the mass had invaded the bone or if it was impossible to totally remove.

Pegasus had a bond-mate, Thumper, who worshiped the ground he hopped on. For Thumper's sake it was imperative to do everything to save him. Thumper is still with me and has a new friend but she doesn't worship him like she did Pegasus.

Surgery by an exotics specialist is almost certainly going to be expensive. The mass on Pegasus was initially removed at a cost of $273 by a vet who knew rabbits but did not specialize in them. I had three bunnies neutered/spayed by that vet before this so I had some trust in him. A friend on bunspace told me that her bunny cost about $700 to have his hind leg amputated. There is a group on bunspace for tripod bunnies.

Pegasus died February of last year. When I realized the cancer was back, it was too late because the cancer had invaded his lymph nodes. That is my fear in your case. My opinion is that you need to get a diagnosis _*quickly *_before you find it is cancerous and has invaded his lymph nodes and you find it is too late to help Bun.

So here's my opinion:
Find a vet who will remove the mass for a modest cost. (I emailed a bunch of vets and made lots of calls to local vets, including ones who were NOT exotics specialists and I asked for quotes) Get the mass removed and biopsied ASAP. If it is cancerous make SURE you schedule checkup visits at least once a month and examine him yourself for any sign of it returning. If it does return, have the leg amputated.

Again, bunnies adapt well to amputation and can live full lives, 15 years if they're lucky and have good care. They don't dwell on their disability but simply get on with the business of living.

bob


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

Curses on the absurd 5 minute limit on editing !!

Add to my last post:

As I suspect lovelops implied in her post, 
Cat scans, xrays, etc. are not likely to give definitive answers. They are more likely to simply waste precious time. Surgery and biopsy is the only real way to know what you are dealing with.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 3, 2014)

I second everyone, get it biopsied and move NOW.

And also here's some encouragement if amputation is require! This is one of my buns Loki, he's just under a year old and had his guns leg amputated (Not for the same reason, he severely broke his ankle to the point his ankle joint separated.)


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 3, 2014)

The vet at upenn Ryan hospital said she didn't want to biopsy it because she might damage some nerves that have wrapped around it. Ugh now they want either a X-ray or ct scan to see if it's attached to the bone or not ! I just want them to take it out and stop just trying to spend my money! This has been going on for 2 months now! I'm so frustrated and feel like I've gone nowhere with this... Guess now I have to find a local vet who will do a ct scan.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 3, 2014)

mollie07 said:


> The vet at upenn Ryan hospital said she didn't want to biopsy it because she might damage some nerves that have wrapped around it. Ugh now they want either a X-ray or ct scan to see if it's attached to the bone or not ! I just want them to take it out and stop just trying to spend my money! This has been going on for 2 months now! I'm so frustrated and feel like I've gone nowhere with this... Guess now I have to find a local vet who will do a ct scan.



OK but remember, find someone who can *read* the CT scan. I got two idiots who kept telling me I had nothing wrong and I was sitting there telling them I had at least 3 broke ribs and in reality I had 4 broke ribs. 

I would be aggressive if the vet is holding it up because of the CT scan. 

There are also some places like for human's that only do CT/MRI/Xray's for Pet's. I have found a few here in my area and wonder if there are any in your area. You just call up and get the referral for the area to be checked out from
your doctor and they do it right then and there. 

Please let us know what you find out and hopefully you can get this taken care of and removed asap and most importantly ease your mind. I can tell this is really heavy on your mind and you are really worried about your bun. It seems like the vet at the university just sat and didn't do anything to make it better. I think and this is just me thinking aloud they could have done some type of ultrasound or something to avoid hitting a nerve or something. I've never heard that before, but then again, I haven't been in your situation. 
I don't want to see them jerk you around and in the end you find out you could have done X early and got this taken care of. That is the worse feeling.

Good luck and please keep us posted.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 3, 2014)

HiddlesKenway said:


> I second everyone, get it biopsied and move NOW.
> 
> And also here's some encouragement if amputation is require! This is one of my buns Loki, he's just under a year old and had his guns leg amputated (Not for the same reason, he severely broke his ankle to the point his ankle joint separated.) View attachment 8627



Loki is a cutie! What a sweetie!

Vanessa


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Mar 3, 2014)

This is really frustrating.

You say this has been going on for two months. Meanwhile the growth is getting bigger. It is also more likely that it is spreading, getting into the lymph nodes which are in the armpit region. Once that happens Bun is doomed. The cancer wll spread and removing the growth or the limb will not help him.

You need to realize that to a vet Bun is just a another rodent and it's really no big deal if he dies. He doesn't begin to understand how anyone could love a rabbit. You can get another as far as a vet is concerned. Forget cat scans, x-rays, etc. If Bun is to have any chance at all, you MUST AGGRESSIVELY demand that the vet operate, remove the growth and do the biopsy and do it NOW.

I would instruct the vet to examine the growth once he has opened the leg and if he feels it's unlikely that he can remove ALL of it, then to amputate so he DOES get it all.

If you don't have a vet who will do this, then you must find one who will immediately. Call around, email, find a vet who has at least done spay/neutering of rabbits which means they know how to administer anesthesia to them. If you are well heeled, money is no problem then demand that the vet you have operate and that he quit delaying. 

Insisting on or letting the vet insist on getting x-rays. cat scans etc. is just going to operate on your wallet and cause yet more delay. Meanwhile Bun's chances of survival get worse and worse with each passing day.

bob


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 3, 2014)

Two months?! I would be furious! One of my buns had an abscess recently removed from under her ear and that took two weeks and that was more delay then I wanted, although she was on antibiotics but when they finally operated (A few days ago.) it was so bad they had to remove some muscle and cartilage--this girl was in fact a rescue from back to back breeding and looked after terribly--she had probably been like it for a few months causing it to worsen severely any longer and it could of given her brain damage or killed her with infection. 

Find a vet who knows what they're doing or demand they take a risk because your rabbit's life is worth fighting for.

And I totally know what you mean how vets don't want to do operations like this on rabbits or anything along the same lines the vet I went to (Most fairly rabbit savvy and one extra rabbit savvy vet.) told me straight out that I was better off putting Loki to sleep and these were his exact words "It's very hard to adopt animals with issues." And I was just a bit gobsmacked when he said that too, putting him to sleep was not even an option in that circumstance and he will be staying with me until one of us keel over and as goes for all my other buns! I have many I've had for years. My oldest boy is five this year, I've had him since he was eight weeks old.

You fight for your bun, okay? Don't give up and try and convince them


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for all the support everyone. It really means alot and it helps to hear others stories and things you have gone through with your rabbits as well. I tried contacting the specialist I went to but she is off work today (figures). Im going to have her call my local vet and describe to her what kind of x-ray she needs to get more answers. (My local vet is much much cheaper - which is why Im going to my local instead of the specialist) I love my bun with all my heart but I unfortunately do not have all the money in the world to spend on him...I wish I did but that is not my case. I'm hoping tomorrow the two vets can call each-other and discuss and tomorrow night get the x-ray and get things moving. I feel like everyone is in la la land about this and Im the only one freaking out. The tumor went from the size of a pea to the size of a golf ball in two months! Please send positive thoughts our way. Im hoping to get some more answers tomorrow. I'll write back tomorrow.

Thanks again everyone! Send bun some love <3:bunny22:


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 4, 2014)

Good luck, Mollie! Good luck to bun too. Hopefully everything goes well and things finally start moving! It's awful having to wait to know how things are.


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello again!

So my local Vet and the Specialist Vet I went to at UPENN called each other to discuss what is going on. (I'm glad were all on the same page now) They both reccomended I get an xray done on Bun. This is the most reasonable first step to see if bun is a candidate of surgery or not. With the X-ray we will be able to see 1. if the mass has taken over his bone or not and 2. if the mass has spread into neighboring tissues or not. If his bone is still visible and the shadows of the tumor seem to be in one spot then it is a tumor that is easier to work with. If it has spread than there is really not much that I can do.. I'm hoping and praying that the tumor is a Benign tumor (non-cancerous) and that it has not spread into his other tissues. I'm hoping it has contained itself in one spot. (fingers crossed) So tomorrow night bun will get a few x-rays and I will get some answers.

Please send love and happy, positive thoughts to my little bun bun. He needs all the hope and love in the world. <3


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 4, 2014)

Just read this thread...I'll be keeping your Bun in my thoughts and prayers. (You too) ray:


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 4, 2014)

I wish you good luck and that this is the last of Bun's wait to recovery.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 5, 2014)

I feel the same I hope they can treat this and everything will turn out fine!!

Vanessa


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 5, 2014)

If it makes you feel any better I just found a massive lump on Daxtar my Sheba Mini Yak (Guinea pig) it has me worried with Jessamine recovering from an ear abscess, I just don't know when I'll have the money to get him to the vet and by then, depending on what it is it might be too late. My hope is that it's a fat tumor and not cancerous or an abscess as guinea pigs can't have antibiotics. Oh dear, I hope all are babies get better.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 5, 2014)

HiddlesKenway said:


> If it makes you feel any better I just found a massive lump on Daxtar my Sheba Mini Yak (Guinea pig) it has me worried with Jessamine recovering from an ear abscess, I just don't know when I'll have the money to get him to the vet and by then, depending on what it is it might be too late. My hope is that it's a fat tumor and not cancerous or an abscess as guinea pigs can't have antibiotics. Oh dear, I hope all are babies get better.



I hope your baby is ok and it's not anything serious. Can you call the vet 
and talk to them about it? Some times they will work with you if you are honest about the financial situation. I've had them work with me.. all in all, I hope it's nothing serious..

Take care
Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 5, 2014)

HiddlesKenway said:


> If it makes you feel any better I just found a massive lump on Daxtar my Sheba Mini Yak (Guinea pig) it has me worried with Jessamine recovering from an ear abscess, I just don't know when I'll have the money to get him to the vet and by then, depending on what it is it might be too late. My hope is that it's a fat tumor and not cancerous or an abscess as guinea pigs can't have antibiotics. Oh dear, I hope all are babies get better.



I hope your baby is ok and it's not anything serious. Can you call the vet 
and talk to them about it? Some times they will work with you if you are honest about the financial situation. I've had them work with me.. all in all, I hope it's nothing serious..

Take care
Vanessa


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 9, 2014)

So here's the latest on Bun:

We got the Xray done and his bone is still visibly there which means the tumor has not started to eat it away yet. The tumor is surrounding his bone though.. I sent the X-ray to upenn and they reviewed it but are still requesting a CT scan before surgery. I have the CT scheduled for this wednesday then hopefully soon after we can do surgery and get this thing out. My only concern is the vet still thinks she will have to amputate his leg where as Im more so hoping we can just cut the tumor out around his bone.. I really just dont want to remove his front leg.. I know rabbits have survived before with 3 legs but it just sounds so awful to me to do that too him.. Im pushing towards just removing the tumor and leaving the leg. Im hoping the surgeon can do it but we will see. As far as bun.. He's still doing ok. He's perky and eating and drinking. The tumor is almost the size of a tennis ball id say so I can tell he is becoming uncomfortable.. He is on a pain medication which seems to help relax him.

What would you do if your rabbit had a tumor this large? Would you amputate his front leg to hopefully save his life? Im so torn about it. Im rly rly rly hoping and praying that they can just remove it without removing the entire leg.. 

As far as costs.. Vet said could be anywhere between $2500- $3100!!

I know it sounds like a whole lot but idk what else to do at this point.. And putting him to sleep is not an option in my book. I just love him so much.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Mar 9, 2014)

I believe I stated what it cost to have the tumor removed from Pegasus and to have it biopsied: $273 US Dollars, total. (Vet in Raleigh NC)

From your description I strongly suspect that Pegaus's tumor and Bun's tumor are identical. Personally I'd find another vet who isn't looking to you for the next payment on his Lamborghini.

If I had it to do over, I would use the very same vet. I would have insisted that they amputate if they weren't 100% certain that they could get all the cancer. If they didn't amputate I would have scheduled visits every month or two to examine him to make sure it hadn't returned. If it returned I would have insisted on amputation. I suspect that Pegasus would still be here had I done that, but I did the best I could with what I knew at the time.

The tumor is almost certainly cancerous, considering its rapid growth. The longer you delay, the more likely that it will spread to heart, lungs, etc. When that happens, it is too late,

Doing a bunch of tests just adds delay. Tests results aren't going to tell you or the vet what is really going on. The fact is you and they still don't know. The only way to _know_ is to operate, see if the bone is invaded, then remove either the tumor or amputate, whichever is then obviously indicated. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.

bob


----------



## lovelops (Mar 9, 2014)

I would ask for them to remove the tumor. Doctors will always go the path of least resistance, or the easiest route. I have seen this personally. Insist that they remove the tumor from around the bone. It's not only their opinion it's also your call since you will be paying for the bil. If they go into surgery and find it's not possible then they can tell you. I've had vets call me in the middle of surgery before for decisions. It's not unheard of. 

I would not amputate when they can remove it. If it was the last choice or death, then it's different but it does not sound like it to me. It's another case of what is easiest for the doctor to do and they will almost always do this. 

I had to pay $5000 for Buttons MRI's and maxed out a $10,000 credit card when he became paralyzed but I felt that he was worth it. Hopefully they can work with you on payments, credit cards, something. I agree with you on not putting him to sleep. I don't see that as an option unless they are riddled up with cancer and can no longer function and even then it's a tough choice knowing there is aggressive cancer treatment out there.

Good luck and insist on getting things done your way. You pay you drive the action. Not the doctors. They have no stake in his what so ever and you need to remember this. Ask them if it was THEIR pet what would they do. I bet you get a different answer. I have on more than one occassion and not only with pets but treatment for my mom.

Vanessa


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ya that is really really cheap. My primary vet said she didn't feel comfortable doing surgery on bun because she wasn't completely experienced with rabbits and she was afraid she would loose him during surgery..Which I appreciate her honestly. There really is not a local exotics vet that is fully experienced with rabbits.. And at this point I dont rly have time to fuss and search for another vet and have to explain everything again. Ive come to the fact that I'm going to spend some money but I at least know he is in the best possible hands.


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yea im laying my fist down about the surgery. I mean if they say they cant get it out without removing it then thats a different story but i want the amputation to be a 2nd step..not the first. I want a phone call if they decide to do so..


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 10, 2014)

Opening it up finding out whether or not they can remove it or not without the leg then get them to call!

My three legged bun was opened up and my vet (30 years rabbit experience.) called to ask whether I wanted him desexed as well in the middle of surgery and also to tell me that he looked to see if there was another way around amputation unfortunately there wasn't but I'm glad he didn't have to be put to sleep. It costed $350 (AU) not including consult bills of course. But also the fact is, you should tell your vet to open it up and decide the best course of action then call you with the information then have it done rather then wasting more money of scans. You are feeding their pockets whilst they sit idly as your bun is stuck like this.

Do keep us updated though!


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Mar 10, 2014)

$350 Australian dollars = 385 USA dollars


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello Bunny Friends,

Bun got a CT scan and a biopsy done this week. Dr. Seems to think he has bone cancer . She said the cancer has not spread to his lungs and it has not invaded neighboring parts of his body so thats rly good. In order to save his life they would have to do Surgery... Amputate his front leg and shoulder blade...Surgery would cost $4000! Ive already spent $1500! The earliest I could do surgery would be March 24th.. She said if we dont do surgery I prob have a few months left with him till the point where the tumor is so painful to him that id have to put him down.  

Ive been crying for days... Idk what to do. Idk what is right. Idk if its right to put him through it all and then be a 3 legged bunny. Idk at what point it is too much money... The money part of it i have felt so numb about.. It hasn't rly hit me that I already spent $1500 and I could potentially spend around $6000 after all of this is said and done. And of course surgery is a risk as well. I just wanna curl up in a ball cry forever.. What do I do?

$6000 is a lot of money.. Where can I come up with $6000 and fast...But i love bun.. Ughhh this is horrible..

<3 me


----------



## JBun (Mar 13, 2014)

I would call around to different vets and ask if they could do a front limb amputation and what they would charge. Even ones that might be further away. Having to travel a bit further to a vet that could do this for a more reasonable cost, would be worth it. Just remember going into this, that surgery is always risky, especially for rabbits.


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea im starting to feel like even if i do surgery he wouldn't be living a quality life after it.. They have to remove his front limb and his shoulder blade. Idk that breaks my heart to put him through all of that...


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 14, 2014)

Mollie, that's not going to ruin his quality of life. I've made this decision myself, it was amputate or put him down and that's what I did. You should see him now, he's no different he does everything and his quality of life hasn't changed if anything it's just got better. He's the same bunny just he is missing a leg, that's all. He still jumps as high, runs as fast (If not faster) honestly the only thing he can't do is stand up on his hind legs without help of something to hold on to but your bun won't need to worry about that, as it's front and not back. It doesn't change how they experience life at all. Loki is happier then ever, he can still do 99/100 things a four legged rabbit can do. And what about those buns that can't use their back legs at all? They still love full quality lives. It's just a leg it won't take away his life without it. Believe me, I know I own a three legged rabbit. Sure, it's harder for him to stand up on slippery floors but its the same for all bunnies. He'll adapt and it won't take him more than a month at the most,


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 14, 2014)

Also that price is ridiculous, mine was $350(AUD) = $315.15(USD) and I have never heard of an amputation operation on anything but a horse costing that much. I think you need to look around for a cheaper vet. If you are waiting that long for the surgery anyway, it's not going to hurt.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Mar 14, 2014)

*sigh* 
Unfortunately all the advice given here in regards to Bun has fallen on deaf ears. Mollie, Why you posted here, I have no idea, since you don't care to listen to excellent advice.

First: A few pages back I gave a link to youtube posts of tripod bunnies. They DO have a quality of life. It is far far better to be alive with three legs than to be dead with four. YOU dwell on disability; Bunnies don't. -- They get on with the process of living.

Yes, you have managed to waste $1500 which should have been MORE than enough to pay to have the leg surgically opened, the bone cancer discovered AND the leg amputated by a qualified vet. Several of us told you that but you're not listening. It is not rocket science but simple, logical procedure -- open, observe, decide on the action.

If you FINALLY decide to listen to others here who have gone through the very same thing (Pegasus had an identical cancer, Loki had a leg amputated) you will call/email vets in the area and ask for quotes to amputate. The cost should not be more than $600 or so. A Cat and Dog doctor CAN do it, provided they have at least done spay/neuter of rabbits so they are aware that they are sensitive to anesthetic.

It hasn't spread to the lungs? Bun is very lucky so far considering how incompetently he has been treated so far. More delay and he might not be so lucky and the cancer will spread to vital organs and then there won't be a choice.

*YOU and YOU alone are the ONLY one who can advocate for Bun. Quit expecting vets to make the choices for you. Drop the ball, as you have been doing and Bun will not survive. Quit crying and get busy finding a vet who will operate right now and who won't want more ridiculous and useless tests. !!*

I'm praying for Bun.

bob


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2014)

Take it easy please, there's no need to have a go because the OP is having a hard time deciding what to do. It's a tough situation, with a lot of expense involved. Maybe the vet expenses are overpriced, but there are nicer ways of putting it.

Best of luck with your decision, I can only imagine how tough it must be. If you can manage to get it done at an affordable price, I would personally opt for the amputation. However I know that sometimes those sort of operations aren't affordable for everyone (lost my childhood cat for that exact reason). Yes it's a big operation, and yes he will have a slightly different life, but he can still be a happy and healthy bunny with three legs


----------



## pani (Mar 14, 2014)

Bun's in my thoughts, Mollie. I wish you best of luck in making this tough decision. ray:


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 23, 2014)

So Bun was diagnosed with a very aggressive sarcoma cancerous tumor that was growing rapidly over the past two months. The vets said amputating his limb would be a serious surgery since it was located in the middle of his shoulder. They told me they could remove it but it would most likely just grow back and cause more pain. Bun started to show me signs that he was in pain and was becoming uncomfortable so it came down to me making a decision. The hardest decision I've had to make.. But this is not about me this was about bun and bun being comfortable and happy and I knew in my heart that in a short time the cancer would only spread and the tumor would only get bigger. I gave my baby boy to heaven.. Im so heartbroken about it but I know it was the right thing to do..I had to be the brave one in this situation and I had to take control of his awful thing that seemed to get out of control. Bun bun is no longer in pain. He is free. 

Bun brought me so much joy and laughter. He truly showed me the meaning of love and I will keep him in my heart forever. I love you bun bun. May you rest in peace, pain free, and watching over me. I will see you at the rainbow bridge my little angel.


----------



## mollie07 (Mar 23, 2014)

& Thank you to those who sent me kind thoughts and words during this difficult time. <3


----------



## lovelops (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so so sorry to hear of your buns passing and the horrible situation that you've had to go through... I hope you are doing as well as you can and please take
care of yourself..

Vanessa


----------

